# Disable WVB WiFi signal in Genie 2?



## y2jdmbfan (Feb 15, 2007)

I know it is a longshot, but is there any way to disable the wireless video bridge if I am not using it? I like to disable all possible wireless signals that may interfere with my WiFi signals in the house. 

Thanks!


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I don't think there is. But it is on 5GHz (as opposed to 2), and mine happens to be on channel 52 (5260 MHz). Don't know if that is standard, or if it is random, but there are many apps that will let you see the local wifi environment so you can determine what channel/frequency yours is on. The 5GHz band is fairly large, so you should be able to set your home wifi to a non-interfering channel.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Seriously, there's no way to turn off wireless in the Genie 2 if it isn't being used? That's a really stupid design!


----------



## lzhj9k (Mar 14, 2009)

I believe in "Whole Home" you can remove the wireless video bridge


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

I don't the WVB will interfere with your home wifi. 

If you're not using the WVB (did you go to cable?) maybe just unplug it..??


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

to the last two posters. The Genie 2 has the WVB built it So you cant remove it or unplug it


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

compnurd said:


> to the last two posters. The Genie 2 has the WVB built it So you cant remove it or unplug it


maybe i don't understand what the op is trying to do. my thought would be if he/she doesn't want or to test possible wifi interference , simply unplug the wvb from the power source.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

VaJim said:


> maybe i don't understand what the op is trying to do. my thought would be if he/she doesn't want or to test possible wifi interference , simply unplug the wvb from the power source.


You cant as the WVB is built into the genie 2. Unplugging it would take down the Genie


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

compnurd said:


> You cant as the WVB is built into the genie 2. Unplugging it would take down the Genie


Thanks....even if you wanted to run the Genie as a stand-alone?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I haven’t checked but isn’t it off if you aren’t using any wireless clients anyway? And if not it is still listed in Whole Home Service so maybe you can kill it there.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

If I'm NOT mistakes the Genie Wireless Bridge is only in use when you have a Wireless Client or other wireless Clients in use - it creates it own wireless NETWORK (outside) of your Routers Wireless home network - Connecting the GENIE to your Wireless Home Network is a separte function.

I do not have a wireless Bridge on my HR54 and going to Whole home it does show wireless bridge and when selecting it it says NONE found (Because) NONE is installed or Active.

If you not using a WB function it should not be in use or be able to be deactivatived as it's NOT active.


----------



## y2jdmbfan (Feb 15, 2007)

It's always broadcasting the wireless signal here and I have no wireless clients.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

y2jdmbfan said:


> It's always broadcasting the wireless signal here and I have no wireless clients.


So you see a ssid network of DIRECTV_WVB_ ......... on any device that is scanning for networks? Like an iPad or something?


----------



## y2jdmbfan (Feb 15, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> So you see a ssid network of DIRECTV_WVB_ ......... on any device that is scanning for networks? Like an iPad or something?


Correct. And on a WiFi Analyzer.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

So what happens if you go into menu, settings, whole home, video bridge? What do you see the and what if any options are there?


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Just throwing this out there as one thing to check. Try pulling the plug on your Genie 2 and see if that SSID is still there. It could be a neighbor....


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

To clarify/confirm: The Genie2 has the WVB built in. There is no way to disable it or turn it off. It is always on, whether or not you have wireless clients.



> Thanks....even if you wanted to run the Genie as a stand-alone?


You can't. The Genie2 is a headless server, there is no television output on it. You must use a client.

For those who do not have a Genie2 (HS17), it is a totally different animal. Don't equate it in any way with an HR44 or HR54 Genie.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Well I guess when they (presumably, eventually) support an HSxx & clients for commercial I'll have to solve that problem by disconnecting the antennas internally. No way am I going to have a half dozen useless wireless SSIDs polluting my 5 GHz spectrum! If they're smart the commercial software will allow turning it off.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Why would you have a half dozen wireless access points polluting your 5GHz spectrum? I have one access point and it doesn't cause any impact. I just make sure my "real" 5GHz access point is on a different channel. Let us know if you need a hand checking this, and we'll be very happy to help.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

The Genie 2 WVB broadcasts at 5Ghz. Most people and home devices use 2.4Ghz WiFi. And 5Ghz is a very large band so interference is minimal. And 5Ghz range is less than 2.4Ghz.

If the OP still insists on getting rid of the signal, maybe a HR54 instead of HS17 will be better for them? Alternatively, buy the HS17 outright from Directv if possible to avoid any TOS issue. Then go inside and disconnect all 5Ghz antennas so the signal is effectively nil.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Why would you have a half dozen wireless access points polluting your 5GHz spectrum? I have one access point and it doesn't cause any impact. I just make sure my "real" 5GHz access point is on a different channel. Let us know if you need a hand checking this, and we'll be very happy to help.


If/when Directv supports clients in a commercial environment I'll need five HS17s to support all my TVs. I'd probably get six though so I'd have a spare/test one. If each is broadcasting then I'll have six of them of them broadcasting, in addition to the three wireless access points I already have broadcasting on their own frequencies, plus those from nearby businesses. I'd open them up and snip the antenna leads if I had to to prevent that.

There may be more channels in the 5.8 GHz space, but they are far from limitless - especially with all the stupid new standards for 80 or even 160 MHz wide channels that mean only four or five poorly configured 5 GHz routers can swamp the entire band!


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

I thought G2 used 2.4 for WVB.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

No. 5. It uses 2.4 for connecting to a router


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

@slice1900 - I owe you an apology - I was wrong. I just did a wifi analysis and that Genie 2 is sending out a signal that I think could be read from a mile away! My gawd - that's one crazy-strong signal - much stronger than my Asus router.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

slice1900 said:


> I'd open them up and snip the antenna leads if I had to to prevent that.


it's funny how good intention bring things to hell ...

as soon you'll cut wire(s) you'll damage precisely tuned impedance of existing cable-antenna pair;
I think you'd know that outcome if RF output signal coming to short unmatching wire - a lot of harmonics, spectrum polluted, etc
and another serious point - if AP "hear" a week signal (what will be if your normal antenna turned into short wire by angry owner  ), it will raise output power to max (allowed) to establish reliable connection... so ? again your environment (airways) will be polluted 

Personally, I would go into HW solution - I'll find on PCB the RF amplifier(es) feeding antennas, will try find the chip's description and do pull up/down control line what cease amplified output... or use "barbarian solution" - remove resistor(s) from power rail of the amplifier or just cut trace form the rail (could be +5..10 Vdc).


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> @slice1900 - I owe you an apology - I was wrong. I just did a wifi analysis and that Genie 2 is sending out a signal that I think could be read from a mile away! My gawd - that's one crazy-strong signal - much stronger than my Asus router.


Yeah that's pretty much what I figured they'd do, in order to maximize the chances of getting through walls etc. Perfect example of the 'tragedy of the commons' where something that is reasonable for one person is a really bad idea if a lot of people do it. Most wifi equipment defaults to only a fraction of the power they're capable of or allowed to use because their engineers know this, then you have nitwits like Ubiquiti that sell "high end" gear with the power cranked way up so their owners get better coverage from poorly placed or too few APs at the expense of their neighbors. Who then hear from their buddy how he has great coverage with Ubiquiti so they go and buy one and swamp out others, and so on. Imagine what an MDU or dense neighborhood with a lot of HS17s will be like in a few years. 

Did your wifi analyzer show the channel width they are using? Hopefully it is only 20 MHz wide since that's all it would need, but I have a feeling they are probably using 80 MHz just because they can which only makes things worse.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

P Smith said:


> it's funny how good intention bring things to hell ...
> 
> as soon you'll cut wire(s) you'll damage precisely tuned impedance of existing cable-antenna pair;
> I think you'd know that outcome if RF output signal coming to short unmatching wire - a lot of harmonics, spectrum polluted, etc
> ...


Perhaps cutting the wire isn't the best solution - connecting it to ground ought to do the job though, no? I might have to source an external "true" ground to do the job, but where they would be located I just happen to have one easily available. Maybe combine with wrapping the damn things in some copper mesh to minimize any unintentional RF.

Without a way to shut down the wireless broadcasts, it isn't really practical to have multiple HS17s in the same location. Especially if it grabs an 80 MHz wide channel, there are only six such channels available in the US so they would run out quickly unless you have no neighbors anywhere close!

Obviously that's not a big problem today since they won't let you have more than one, but eventually they will either have to allow that or give up on all their higher end customers. So I pretty much assume support for more than one is coming, eventually.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

slice1900 said:


> Did your wifi analyzer show the channel width they are using?


I use(d) free versions on my Sony tablet what cover both ranges and does show bandwidth and more parameters of each AP and clients in 100 dB range


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

slice1900 said:


> Perhaps cutting the wire isn't the best solution - connecting it to ground ought to do the job though, no? I might have to source an external "true" ground to do the job, but where they would be located I just happen to have one easily available. Maybe combine with wrapping the damn things in some copper mesh to minimize any unintentional RF.
> 
> Without a way to shut down the wireless broadcasts, it isn't really practical to have multiple HS17s in the same location. Especially if it grabs an 80 MHz wide channel, there are only six such channels available in the US so they would run out quickly unless you have no neighbors anywhere close!
> 
> Obviously that's not a big problem today since they won't let you have more than one, but eventually they will either have to allow that or give up on all their higher end customers. So I pretty much assume support for more than one is coming, eventually.


I was badly surprised seen 160 MHz signal....


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

P Smith said:


> I was badly surprised seen 160 MHz signal....


Yes that's 802.11ac "wave 2". Just stupid, so they can advertise a high maximum rate to fool stupid customers into buying a new router thinking that will solve their speed issues. Issues that are 99% of the time caused by router placement or polluted bands, not because they need a higher theoretical rate from their router.

One more thing I left out about Directv's stupidity with the HS17. Four of those six 80 MHz wide channels that exist in the 5.8 GHz bands require DFS, to avoid other users (chiefly airport/weather radar) so if you live near enough to an airport you might have only two usable 80 MHz channels. If your HS17 wants one, and your router wants the other, better hope you don't have any neighbors!


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

At the very least, there's reason whatsoever for the Genie 2 to enable its wireless network if you have no wireless clients, which is surely true of a lot of customers. Not only does it pollute the airwaves unnecessarily, it wastes power.

It should be off when you don't have wireless clients, and the 'add client' button should temporarily enable it in case you are trying to add a wireless client - and disable it again if a wired client is added or after a timeout if no client is added.

Maybe someone who has connections to Directv via the CE program or whatever can encourage them to address this? Pretty please?


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

It's a really goofy (stupid) decision by DirecTV. Very poorly executed.


----------



## janthony6 (Nov 17, 2014)

Found this thread in my search to disable the whole home bridge. Still can't do it but I've managed to reduce its signal. On Wifi Explorer it was showing 90% signal to my office. To lower it:

I opened up the Genie 2. Removed the bottom plate that is simply clipped in. Remove 2 screws. Then open. To open, slide the back up a bit and it pops open. The antennas are at the top. I unplugged all of the antennas. There's 4 to unplug for 5Ghz. I went ahead and unplugged the 2 2.4ghz ones too. I also used some foil to cover up the connectors on the board though I don't think it made much difference. 

In any case, the signal dropped to 50%. The board has the wifi chip on it but I'm not sure where it is to cover it more so I stopped there.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Since you did open the DVR... I would look at the WiFi chip, find DISABLE pin and do simple mod: add pullup/pulldown (depend of its logic) 10 kOhm resistor. It will really kill any WiFi transmitting.


----------



## janthony6 (Nov 17, 2014)

Wonder where the pin is. I have it currently transmitting at only 30% to my closest computer now that I moved it to the back of my closet. Have you done this?


----------



## janthony6 (Nov 17, 2014)

Searching for tear down pics - looks like I'd have to remove a heat sink. Its a Broadcom chip and I see those 4 pins. Not sure what to do there.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

BCM7366 is the main chip of whole DVR and should have a connection to WiFi other one:


> Dedicated interfaces to a range of Broadcom companion front-end cable, DOCSIS®, satellite and 802.11ac Wi-Fi devices


You should take a look at BCM43566 and its poinout:
DirecTV Genie Air (HS17-100) - DeviWiki (ex WikiDevi)


----------



## EAC (11 mo ago)

janthony6 said:


> Found this thread in my search to disable the whole home bridge. Still can't do it but I've managed to reduce its signal. On Wifi Explorer it was showing 90% signal to my office. To lower it:
> 
> I opened up the Genie 2. Removed the bottom plate that is simply clipped in. Remove 2 screws. Then open. To open, slide the back up a bit and it pops open. The antennas are at the top. I unplugged all of the antennas. There's 4 to unplug for 5Ghz. I went ahead and unplugged the 2 2.4ghz ones too. I also used some foil to cover up the connectors on the board though I don't think it made much difference.
> 
> In any case, the signal dropped to 50%. The board has the wifi chip on it but I'm not sure where it is to cover it more so I stopped there.



I just wanted to thank you profoundly. I did as you suggested and the result is fantastic. Dramatic reduction in WIFI signal strength for the Genie 2, which is exactly what I wanted to achieve. I had been searching everywhere about how to disable the Genie 2 wifi broadcast and yours was the only solution to the problem. Thank you


----------

